# Where to get paper t-shirt tags?



## BAD311 (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm about to start selling t-shirts in retail stores. I'm going to purchase a unique UPC bar code for my company that will be used on ALL shirts, no matter the size. So when company A rings it up using the paper tag attached to the shirt, it'll display the price so they can pay.

I need to find a printer who can print approx 1,500 tags up that are 2"x2" full color one side, black/white on the back.

I also need a tool that can be used to punch the plastic ring/wire thing into the t-shirt that will have the tag on it.

Where can I go to get this done at an affordable price?

[media]http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm299/prolooksportswear/Misc%20Tags/nba-tshirt-tag.jpg[/media]

Here is an example. Mine will be 2"x2" with that plastic piece that goes into the shirt, pops together and forms a ring... Would be great if anyone knew, thanks!


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

BAD311 said:


> I need to find a printer who can print approx 1,500 tags up that are 2"x2" full color one side, black/white on the back.


Any offset printer, most business card printers, some labelling companies, etc. etc.

There are printers who specialise in hangtags, so you could Google for that, but it's a dead simple job so you wouldn't have to go to a specialist.



BAD311 said:


> I also need a tool that can be used to punch the plastic ring/wire thing into the t-shirt that will have the tag on it.


You can get a tagging gun on eBay for less than ten bucks.

If you're set on the plastic circle variant, not sure if you can get that on eBay or not (probably), but it's worth a look.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

try customlabels4u.com.. I received some of their samples and they are awesome.

I have yet to use them myself but they seem reasonable.

Good luck


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Talk to your retailers first. Those sophisticated enough to use scanners will want to capture more info from your bar code than just price. They will most certainly will want size, sex, etc. for inventory management.


----------



## BAD311 (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey guys thanks for all the info.

Splathead, that isn't important. I'll be selling them locally, and managing the racks myself (or a friend will for me). We'll keep tabs on inventory on our end. If they sell well, then I will worry about bar codes with that information 

Thanks guys!!! Keep it coming please.


----------

